# G.r.c.s.



## Magnum783 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a favor to ask of anyone in Eastern NC I am looking to borrow someone's GCRS. I know before anyone says it I don't loan out tools. That is fine, I don't blame you . I would gladly purchase one as I have seen the light and could really use one but I am only going to be in NC for another month as the Air Force has decided to move me. I would be more than willing to pay a price as well as a deposit to borrow this tool. If no one is willing that is fine too. Also another idea if you would like to accompany your tool that would be fine too, I would be more than willing to pay your for the couple of hours I need it for.
Jared


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 20, 2007)

No worries if no one is willing I am not offended just wanted to try one before I bought one also could really use one on this job.
Jared


----------



## Aaction (Nov 21, 2007)

You're welcome to mine, but I'm in Australia!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 21, 2007)

Aaction said:


> You're welcome to mine, but I'm in Australia!



I'll swing by Friday, and pick it up...


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't have one so I can't help with the project, but anyone else think it might be an idea for the sherrill/vermeer alliance to start renting these things? Sure it looks like a great tool and from those that have used it it sounds like a life saver, but at almost 3k it is a lot of $$$ for a part time piece of equipment. For those that maybe need the tool a few times a year, renting sure does sound like a nice option. What do you think Sherrills?


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Nov 21, 2007)

Not to be pedantic, but, make that "GRCS."


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry I am stupid hopefully you know what I meant
Jared


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 21, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> I don't have one so I can't help with the project, but anyone else think it might be an idea for the sherrill/vermeer alliance to start renting these things? Sure it looks like a great tool and from those that have used it it sounds like a life saver, but at almost 3k it is a lot of $$$ for a part time piece of equipment. For those that maybe need the tool a few times a year, renting sure does sound like a nice option. What do you think Sherrills?



Way good idea sure wish I worked for Sherrill to suggest that to them
Jared


----------



## country boy (Nov 21, 2007)

What is a grcs ?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 21, 2007)

The Good Rigging Control System is a yachting winch Greg good adapted for tree work.

You can use it as a ratcheting bollard or a winch to draw limbs up into the tree, or preload the rigging line.

I have one and use at least a couple times a week.






This is out of the Wespur catalog

The next one is from Sherrills


----------



## country boy (Nov 21, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> The Good Rigging Control System is a yachting winch Greg good adapted for tree work.
> 
> You can use it as a ratcheting bollard or a winch to draw limbs up into the tree, or preload the rigging line.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info I have never heard of a grcs before


----------



## Aaction (Nov 22, 2007)

reachtreeservi said:


> I'll swing by Friday, and pick it up...



No Worries, I'll have a cold beer waiting for ya!


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 25, 2007)

country boy said:


> Thanks for the info I have never heard of a grcs before



If you are doing removals, it will make your job alot easier. Mine gets pulled out of the truck almost every day.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 25, 2007)

Look at the top of those two pictures. Since it is a ratcheting capstan the ropeman can pull on the line (if there is a block up top) and influence the movement of the load.

Say it is a moderately heavy piece with a tip tie; the climber does a side notch, and it is an easy swing with the rope pulled in as it comes off. No need for 2-3 guys to reef on it hoping it is not too heavy for the applied friction in the tree.

2 wraps on 1/2 inch line will hold a lot of weight.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 26, 2007)

Just a question for you guys with GRCS's, how many turns of the handle does it take to get a full turn of the drum in low gear?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome! Thanks mate!


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 27, 2007)

My home made GRCS with a 43 arco capstan takes 8.5 turns to do the full rotation, yet only lifts just over 100 kgs. Man I cant work it out. Perhaps me and my groundman are weak, or the drums bigger (making the gearing effectively higher) or the handle needs to be longer....


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 27, 2007)

TimberMcPherson said:


> My home made GRCS with a 43 arco capstan takes 8.5 turns to do the full rotation, yet only lifts just over 100 kgs. Man I cant work it out. Perhaps me and my groundman are weak, or the drums bigger (making the gearing effectively higher) or the handle needs to be longer....



The ratio involves the drum size and handle length along with the gear ratio.


----------



## treesandsurf (Nov 27, 2007)

Quick question, I am relatively new to the GRCS. Can the groundie be at any side to the GRCS, or does the rope have to go through the pig tail things on that end... (or can it be reversed and used from the other side, to keep the groundie from being under the load)?? Hope that is clear... 

jp


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 27, 2007)

treesandsurf said:


> Quick question, I am relatively new to the GRCS. Can the groundie be at any side to the GRCS, or does the rope have to go through the pig tail things on that end... (or can it be reversed and used from the other side, to keep the groundie from being under the load)?? Hope that is clear...
> 
> jp



Hey JP,

You really need to use the pigtail to keep the rope coiled on the winch.

You do not have to stand in line with it to keep it leading fair, you can use the pigtail as a redirect and stand almost anywhere.

There are some side loops welded on the bracket, but I do not like the rope on rope wear you get from them.


----------



## Grace Tree (Nov 27, 2007)

It may have been my carelessness but I had a couple of times this summer when transitioning from lift to lower that I lost wraps on the drum. It almost seemed as if there was tension that remained on the first wrap allowing the other 3 wraps to uncoil and come off. 
Phil


----------



## treesandsurf (Nov 27, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> You do not have to stand in line with it to keep it leading fair, you can use the pigtail as a redirect and stand almost anywhere.



That's great to know! Yesterday we were removing some banyon limbs and my boss was using the GRCS but using it from the opposite end of the pigtails. He lost some wraps on the drum and it near ripped his hand into the spool. Scary. 

jp


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 28, 2007)

treesandsurf said:


> That's great to know! Yesterday we were removing some banyon limbs and my boss was using the GRCS but using it from the opposite end of the pigtails. He lost some wraps on the drum and it near ripped his hand into the spool. Scary.
> 
> jp



I would gladly come out and do some training. I would gladly do it for the cost of 2 airline tickets from MKE, round trip, in advance.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 2, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Glad to help. My GRCS is 4 years old. I don't know if there have been any changes.





The new ones have the same amount of turns. 9 and 2.5






Mike


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 7, 2007)

*redirect for groundie safety*



treesandsurf said:


> Quick question, I am relatively new to the GRCS. Can the groundie be at any side to the GRCS, or does the rope have to go through the pig tail things on that end... (or can it be reversed and used from the other side, to keep the groundie from being under the load)?? Hope that is clear...
> 
> jp



I used one to raise platforms into trees by winching them up. As the winching postion is under the work eventually one of the winchers had a dropped piece of gear careem of his helmet. 
In reflection I wonder if the GRCS could be secured to another postion out of the drop zone and a redirect used on the tree in question. Would that have the GRCS potentially creep laterally [circlularly on another tree] if the the bull line was pulling horizontally on it?


----------



## newb (Dec 7, 2007)

SOP for us is to try and never rig the GRCS to the tree we are working on. That said find a suitable tree that is close, strap the GRCS on and about 10' up if you can install a block. That way the line feeds in from the top. Pete


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2007)

Like Pete says, redirects can work well. I find that the rope can get in the way, and with the added angles you loose MA

My preference is to have it on the other side of the tree from the LZ.

I like a high rig point that is away from the trunk to, for more efficient rigging. 

Rune one or more redirects to pull the rigging close to the trunk, a primary block up in the top center, then a secondary block, or natural crotch farther out in the canopy.


This works best on larger trees, but can be used on smaller ones. It also requires more climbing to set the secondary rig point, but I find I can rig larger pieces easier.


----------



## jomoco (Dec 7, 2007)

I would respectfully suggest that you guys are very close to inadvertently giving out some bogus rigging advice in terms of lateral redirects, particularly those entering the target tree via pulley placement high on the trunk.

The tremendous loads exerted during Hobbs or GRCS operations should always be applied in a parrallel direction to the strongest wood structure that exists in the target tree, if this means multiple pulley placement in the target tree to follow that wood structure, you should do so to avoid leveraged tear outs or tree toppling scenarios.

The Hobbs or GRCS should be placed as low and securely on the target tree as possible. After every major load is safely on the ground, the securement strap should be tightened to ensure the device stays put and can't ride up the tapered trunk as it wants to do in a big way.

Root system integrity inspection prior to high force rigging take downs are always a very good idea. Keeping a very watchful eye on the whole tree's motion during dynamic loading is also a very good idea. Be moderate in choosing the size and weight of your picks to avoid highly dynamic shockloading of the rigging system of which the tree and root system are an integral part of.

The more closely your rigging bull line can parrallel the natural wood structure that exists in your target tree, the safer your operation will be for everyone working the job.

Work safe!

jomoco


----------



## undercut (Dec 7, 2007)

*ratchet straps*

Ok, you can get the jib hauled in with the winch and you can get the main hauled with the fiddle blocks. how do you use the spinnaker pole again?

all kidding aside does anyone use a ratcheting system to rig pulleys up in the tree similar to how the GCRS is secured to the base?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 8, 2007)

jomoco said:


> Root system integrity inspection ...Keeping a very watchful eye on the whole tree's motion during dynamic loading



A very good idea for any tree work


----------



## chris_girard (Dec 8, 2007)

I purchased my GRCS last month at the TCIA Expo. Best investment to date. Still learning all the in's and out's of using it.

Meeting Greg Good and Frans at the Expo and seeing them demo the GRCS was great. Truly an impressive device.


----------



## undercut (Dec 9, 2007)

*good idea*

did you mean the ratcheting system in the tree? lol


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 10, 2008)

*GRCS on ebay*

There's a GRCS listed on ebay. 'First one I've seen on there so I thought I'd mention it. It reads pickup only but maybe the guy could be convinced to ship it. I don't know anything about or have any connection to the seller.
Phil
GRCS on ebay


----------



## TreeBot (Jan 29, 2008)

I looked for months on ebay, I knew one would show up as soon as I paid full price for mine, and I was right, LOL.

Oh well, apparently the newer models do have design improvements, and the dozen or so times I used it before that one sold on ebay was well worth the extra $1500. 

I have to admit that much of the time the skills I have developed over the years to deal with tricky rigging situations are made obsolete by the capabilities of the GRCS. 

Anyone want to try one out? I am bored and rested at the moment. If you are close enough (like: AR, MO, KS, or OK) and want to rent a GRCS and operator or climber/GRCS combo for the day give me a PM.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey there fellas,

Im the one that won the ebay auction. Though I dont have the unit yet, its supposed to be here tomorrow (Im watching ups tracking).

I talked to the seller and he had only bought it about 2 yrs ago from sherrill. I think the latest mods were only a couple yrs ago.

Im pretty excited to get it. Ive already got work lined out to use it on. 

When it arrives, ill post back and report on its condition.


----------



## 046 (Jan 29, 2008)

$950 sounds like a total bargain to me!! congrats..


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 29, 2008)

okietreedude1 said:


> Hey there fellas,
> 
> Im the one that won the ebay auction. Though I dont have the unit yet, its supposed to be here tomorrow (Im watching ups tracking).
> 
> ...



Congrulations. 

That is awesome, way awesome. 

I have never had the privelage to use a GRCS, i am part time and dont think it would be feesible, at this time....but one day. 

I would have loved to been there at the video of the GRCS v. HOBBS...it was right up the street...a few years ago. 

Post some pics please..$ 950 is a great price...i hope it works out for the best for you. 

Canyon


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Showed up last nite...heres a couple pics..

The unit is definatly used but still a good deal.

The rachet bar was missing. Apparently the box busted during shipment. I talked to the seller and everythings good. I found 1 this am at a truck parts place here for $15. The new one is chrome and painted yellow on one end. Itll be hard to lose.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes i did. it was off to the side out of the pic.


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 1, 2008)

I am jellous....that is such a awesome deal. 

It looks like it has been used...but no means the end....great deal. 

Awesome...let us know how it works out. 

Canyon


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 1, 2008)

*Love that winch*

I made my own GRCS, it cost me about 200 us dollars but the winch isnt low enough geared so isnt strong enough, but its good enough to make me want to bed it at night and whisper sweet nothings to it during the day. 

We are currently dismantling a Euc on a slope which stretches way over 3 houses, a shed, power lines and we have exactly 4 square yards of safe ground to lower things and work in (and some of the limbs are over 10 yards long that we are removing) We are sectional dismantling the GRCS'd limbs (that we have to set with the big shot) as they hang above the work zone after being removed from the tree. Using 3 brakes, the GRCS and 5 ropes. Slow going especially with 25mph winds. But withour the winch it would be nearly impossible without removal of lines or use of helicopter.

We are on day 3 and we are half way through removing the canopy.

Oh the tree is less than 35 years old


----------



## Canyonbc (Feb 1, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> I made my own GRCS, it cost me about 200 us dollars but the winch isnt low enough geared so isnt strong enough, but its good enough to make me want to bed it at night and whisper sweet nothings to it during the day.
> 
> We are currently dismantling a Euc on a slope which stretches way over 3 houses, a shed, power lines and we have exactly 4 square yards of safe ground to lower things and work in (and some of the limbs are over 10 yards long that we are removing) We are sectional dismantling the GRCS'd limbs (that we have to set with the big shot) as they hang above the work zone after being removed from the tree. Using 3 brakes, the GRCS and 5 ropes. Slow going especially with 25mph winds. But withour the winch it would be nearly impossible without removal of lines or use of helicopter.
> 
> We are on day 3 and we are half way through removing the canopy.




Holy smokes..any more pictures....video camera....sounds like the Euc of the year....very tough location it sounds too be. 

More pictures would def. be awesome though.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Feb 2, 2008)

I will try for more photos, but its one of those jobs where getting good pics is hard. We have enough trouble finding good angles with the big shot, in fact it can take over half an hour just to get a line up.
We have also been having trouble with the balance point, not being able to get the lines out far enough so they arent tip heavy (as retrieving the line once its over the limb is very differcult over inaccessable roofs etc) So at the butt ended we have 2 lines, one to suspend the limb from above and one pulleyed near the cut to stop the limb taking a dive if its tip heavy ahead of where we have set the grcs line.

The ground we are on is steep, the photo was taken from below the bottom story of the house infront of the tree, the roof you can see behind is the second story of the house below.


----------

